# !!!! Please let her get back to me. Free golden!



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

So sad to read that people are wanting him for breeding... He is an outdoor only dog now being gotten rid of because his owners' other dog doesn't like him  ugh... it is a waiting game 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Did they respond to you? I hope you can get him!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Not yet... I am so anxious just waiting. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I hope you hear something fast.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

good luck. maybe message them as well?


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Hope you hear something soon. Waiting is so hard.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I messaged her, and left my number. You know how Facebook can be so I sent her a friend request. We can't keep him, at all.... But maybe I can get a rescue involved asap

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You've got two GR Rescues in Atlanta- both are great. If this person responds, try AGA first.

Adopt A Golden Atlanta
Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta

Hope you hear something soon, good looking GR.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

She never responded... so I assume the dog went to another home. Now there is a HUSKY (with the golden instead of black) someone is rehoming for $85 and someone said "get her so I can breed her with mine" wth.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

